# My 04 Spec V



## SirReaL303 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm new... Figured I'd post a couple pics.

Nismo cai, 3" exhaust and a muffler <--- still need a header. Gunmetal Enkei 18's on Hancook rubber. 2 Punch 12" P2 DVC's in a Fosgate box runnin off a bridged Alpine MRP650. And some other random nonsense...


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

shes beautiful! and welcome to the forum!


----------



## SirReaL303 (Jan 31, 2007)

More pics...

Factory pic of the wheels.









System









Amp


----------

